# Does Cymbalta cause dry mouth



## John W (Feb 9, 2008)

I have IBS-D and associated anxiety/depression. I've been taking nortriptyline 75mg/day for about 6 months. Nortriptyline has been good for relieving my anxiety/depression and reducing the severity of IBS symptoms. But the dry mouth side effect has become unbearable.So I'm thinking of changing to Cymbalta. If you have taken Cymbalta has it caused dry mouth for you?Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi there I'm a Brit - so I'm afraid I'm not familiar with these names. I am sorry that you have experienced dry mouth - I think its a fairly common side-effect for many anti-d's - it is supposed to be for the one I'm on (Mitrazapene - called Remeron your side of the pond). I've never had that problem.I suppose what I'm driving at is that anti-d medication is very ideosyncratic - there are typically certain side-effects associated with certain drugs but at t'end of the day it seems to be more a question of finding one that suits YOU. I'd certainly work closely with your prescribing doctor. You can't of course just switch from one to another and so on - you'd need to make sure your original medication is properly out of your system before trying another.Other folk on these boards will know more about the one you mention I am sure.Good luckSue (Manchester, UK)


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I think all the antidepressants can cause some dry mouth, and they list dry mouth in the Cymbalta ads as a side effect.Now it may not bother you as much, I think the side effects of the SNRI's and SSRI's tend to be milder than the tricyclics like the one you are taking.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Hi John!I've been taking Cymbalta for over a year now and do not have a problem at all with dry mouth. On the other hand, the med you are taking now is the first anti-d I ever took, which was in 1996 due to severe depression. It caused dry mouth, severe IBS-C, weight gain and made my anxiety worse. They have come a long way baby *just had to add that old cigarette commercial slang* since 1996 with anti-D's and I've tried many for IBS-D with anxiety. The Cymbalta is wonderful for IBS symptoms. I promise ya!


----------

